# Hilfe , Windows SMAL BUISNES SERVER



## dr.Rasmusen (2. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute , ich bin volle auf euch angewiesen weil ich einen Windows 2000 BACK OFFICE SMAL BUISSNES SERVER einrichten muss . 
Folgendes : Alle Daten eines alten SERVERS (NT4 SMAL BUISNESS SERVER)
müssen in den neuen integriert werden . Vor allem Exchange wird in der Firma verwendet . JETZT KOMMTS : ICH HABE NICHT DIE LEISESTE AHNUNG VON SOWAS UND VERLIERE MEINEN JOB WENNS NICHT KLAPPT ! 
BITTE HELFT MIR !


----------

